# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Facebook Group:  Canadian Optical Professionals

## sharpstick777

If you like FB there is a FB Group here:  https://www.facebook.com/groups/canadian.optical.pros/

----------


## Chris Ryser

So far I have resisted to join Facebook and Twitter. I strongly believe that OptiBoard, as well as the optical forum in Russia, who have the highest ranks of any optical forums on the internet should have competition by its own members.

Many Forums closed their doors over the last few years, because their attendance was too poor, and I am going back to the year 2004 for keeping records on this matter.

We really should support OptiBoard and Steve with any posts relating to the optical professions, in any technical or political way relating to it, and not use any general facility on the internet to compete with OB who depends on good rankings,to get the sponsors needed.

----------


## LENNY

> as well as the optical forum in Russia,


Which one?

----------

